# user & gruppen aenderungen - im kde | vmware-server-console

## pieter_parker

ich fuege z.b. den user pieter in die gruppe plugdev ein, damit dieser ueber gtkam zugrif auf die usb kamera nehmen kann

ich bin im kde und habe es ueber die console mit vim gemacht

die aenderungen scheinen aber nicht zugreifen - wo liegt das problem? was muss ich tun?Last edited by pieter_parker on Fri Sep 28, 2007 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

bei Änderungen der Gruppenzugehörigkeit muss sich der Benutzer neu anmelden:)

----------

## pieter_parker

also den user restarten? .. anders geht das nicht?

:edit

bei gtkam hat es funktioniert

aber bei der vmware-server-console nicht, die laesst sich immer noch nur als root aufrufen, seltsam

```

vmware-server-console

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 85: /etc/vmware-server-console/locations: Keine Berechtigung

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

als root funktioniert es, user pieter soll sie aber aufrufen koennen

----------

## nikaya

Poste mal die Befehle die Du verwendet hast.Alternativ kannst Du unter KDE das Programm "kuser" installieren,damit kann man es graphisch managen.

----------

## pieter_parker

welche befehle meinst du?

ich hab in der console einfach

```
vmware-server-console
```

eingegeben und enter gedrueckt

----------

## Max Steel

Ich glaube einfach mal er meint den vimbefehl mit dem du /etc/group editiert hast.

Wie er schon geschrieben hat, er bentuzt vim.

Soweit ich weiß muss man für vmware in der Gruppe vmware sein.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich glaube einfach mal er meint den vimbefehl mit dem du /etc/group editiert hast.
> 
> Wie er schon geschrieben hat, er bentuzt vim.

 

Gruppendatei mit vim editieren? Naja, kann man machen ....

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiß muss man für vmware in der Gruppe vmware sein.

 

Richtig.

----------

## nikaya

```
/usr/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl
```

als normaler User ausgeführt?

----------

## pieter_parker

in der gruppe vmware ist der user pieter

/usr/bin/v <tab> <tab>

```

vdir                   vim                    vlc                    vmware-server-console

vi                     vimdiff                vlc-config             volname

view                   vimtutor               vmstat

```

/usr/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl

.. gibt es bei mir irgendwie garnicht

/opt/vmware/server/console/bin/vmware- <tab> <tab>

vmware-config-server-console.pl     vmware-server-console               vmware-uninstall-server-console.pl

dort gibts es..

vmware-config-server-console.pl

```

Please re-run this program as the super user.

Execution aborted.

```

und das laesst sich nicht als user pieter aufrufen..

(als root habe ich es nach der installation aufgerufen)

----------

## pieter_parker

was muss ich tun um die vmware-server-console als user pieter  starten zukoennen ?

----------

## dertobi123

"gpasswd -a pieter vmware" und dann den Benutzer "pieter" neu anmelden.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe

```

gpasswd -a pieter vmware

```

gemacht

mich dann ab und neu angemeldet

```

vmware-server-console

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 85: /etc/vmware-server-console/locations: Keine Berechtigung

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

leider keine veraenderung, es laesst sich nur als root ausfuehren

----------

## dertobi123

Berechtigungen für /etc/vmware-server-console/locations sehen wie aus?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

ls -Al /etc/vmware-server-console/locations

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 40111 28. Sep 23:36 /etc/vmware-server-console/locations

```

du meinst es liegt daran ?

----------

## pieter_parker

sind die berechtigungen so ok?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## firefly

bei mir sind sie wie folgt:

```
$ ls -l /etc/vmware-server-console/

total 64

-rw-r--r-- 1 root vmware    42 Oct  2 11:19 config

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root vmware 16606 Sep  7 00:09 installer.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root vmware 39333 Oct  4 09:02 locations
```

----------

## pieter_parker

```

chown root.vmware *

ls -Al

insgesamt 64

-rw-r--r-- 1 root vmware    42 15. Sep 15:15 config

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root vmware 16606 15. Sep 15:15 installer.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root vmware 40111 28. Sep 23:36 locations

```

...

```

peter@desktop ~ $ vmware-server-console

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 85: /etc/vmware-server-console/locations: Keine Berechtigung

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

daran scheint es nicht zuliegen ...

----------

